# T1 LADA just diagnosed



## Mr Dog (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi all,

Out of the blue I've been diagnosed with T1 LADA.   Went to A&E with blood sugar 25 and keytones of 3.0.    Seems to settled around 15 now after insulin.

I'm 40 and quite fit or so I though lol.    It's a minefield of information but glad there are forums and resources out there.   Anyone else with LADA newly diagnosed?


----------



## Inka (Jan 8, 2022)

Welcome @Mr Dog  There are lots of later-onset Type 1s here. Contrary to popular belief, Type 1 is more common in adults than children.

What insulins are you on? It’s best to bring your blood sugar down slowly soon after diagnosis, so you’ll find your insulin doses may well increase.

Just a note - Type 1 is nothing to do with how fit you are. It’s an auto-immune condition. I say that as much as to the casual reader here as to you.


----------



## stephknits (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi, not recently diagnosed, have had type 1 diagnosed at age 42 for for 9 years now.  Oops, just gave away my age!  Yes, loads to take on board and a huge shock. You have found a great forum, so glad you joined us.


----------



## Lily123 (Jan 8, 2022)

Welcome to the forum! I’ve had Type 1 6 years. Feel free to ask any questions! We are a very knowledgeable forum


----------



## Mr Dog (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi thanks for the replies!    Not sure what type of insulin, I know I have a slow acting and fast acting one so far.   It's only been 3 days, I was nearly put on something called sliding scale for risk of ketoacidosis but they went with the insulin pens in the end after the blood pH settled.   I'm due to see a consultant and diabetes nurse today so should find out more.   My head is spinning with carb ratios and how much chicken breast I can eat in place of rice


----------



## stephknits (Jan 8, 2022)

Mr Dog said:


> Hi thanks for the replies!    Not sure what type of insulin, I know I have a slow acting and fast acting one so far.   It's only been 3 days, I was nearly put on something called sliding scale for risk of ketoacidosis but they went with the insulin pens in the end after the blood pH settled.   I'm due to see a consultant and diabetes nurse today so should find out more.   My head is spinning with carb ratios and how much chicken breast I can eat in place of rice


Yes, a huge amount to take on board.  How you manage it in terms of carbs is very much a personal thing.  We have type 1s on here who low carb and those who eat a normal diet.  I guess as someone who likes to exercise, you will need to balance your body getting enough fuel vs any carb restrictions you may decide to make .  All this takes time and experimentation.  I personally eat a normal diet with some small adjustments when I deem some things 'not worth the carbs'.  For e.g. I dont bother with mince pies as I don't particularly like them, so not worth the calculation!
I think there is a very useful website called something like run sweet for people with type 1 who enjoy exercise.


----------



## Inka (Jan 8, 2022)

A slow (basal/background) insulin and a fast (bolus) insulin is the normal regime for Type 1. The recommended diet for Type 1s is just the same healthy diet recommended for all. Once you learn how to adjust your fast/bolus insulin, you can eat what you want within reason. Carb-counting (counting the carbs in your meal and taking the appropriate amount of bolus insulin) is crucial to good control - and flexibility.

There’s a lot to learn so give yourself time and be patient. A lot of it is experience and that gradually comes over the months and years.


----------



## Inka (Jan 8, 2022)

Here are two two great books about Type 1:

Think Like a Pancreas’ by Gary Scheiner.

And Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas (ignore the title - it’s great for adults too)

A good quality set of digital scales is very, very helpful too.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 8, 2022)

I would urge you to make sure you are given contact numbers of the diabetic support team and also know what you should do if you start to feel unwell (potential hypo) before being discharged.
My Other Half was discharged with a catheter with no instructions about what to do so we were trawling the internet at 11pm wondering how to set things up for the night and then nobody to contact when there was a blockage a couple of days later.


----------



## Lily123 (Jan 8, 2022)

Mr Dog said:


> Hi thanks for the replies!    Not sure what type of insulin, I know I have a slow acting and fast acting one so far.   It's only been 3 days, I was nearly put on something called sliding scale for risk of ketoacidosis but they went with the insulin pens in the end after the blood pH settled.   I'm due to see a consultant and diabetes nurse today so should find out more.   My head is spinning with carb ratios and how much chicken breast I can eat in place of rice


It’s good that you’re seeing a diabetes nurse and consultant today


----------



## Mr Dog (Jan 8, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the replies it's really kind people take the time to share advice!   I'll try do the same once I find me feet!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 9, 2022)

Welcome to the forum @Mr Dog

Good to have you here, though sorry you’ve had to join our exclusive club 

Diabetes can be a steep learning curve for sure, and will love to throw curveballs and googlies into the mix as soon as you begin to feel that you might be getting the hang of things… but diabetes IS something over which you can exert a degree of influence.

Not control, exactly, but certainly actively manage with a combination of guesswork, gut instinct, trial and error, and a few handy gadgets and gizmos. 

You’ll be back up and running in no time!

Another useful exercise resource is Extod (exercise in type one diabetes)

www.extod.org


----------



## Mr Dog (Jan 9, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Welcome to the forum @Mr Dog
> 
> Good to have you here, though sorry you’ve had to join our exclusive club
> 
> ...


Thankyou I'll certainly check that out.   I just got discharged from hospital today so got those first time in control of the insulin nerves!   Getting the hang of it I think.   Going to make a data project out of it and dial that carb ratio in as much as I can!


----------



## Inka (Jan 9, 2022)

You’ve been given your carb ratio(s) for meals already @Mr Dog ? That’s good  Knowing how many carbs one unit of insulin covers will enable you to eat pretty much normally as you can cover the food with your insulin simply by doing the Maths.

There are helpful links for carb counting - ie adjusting your insulin to suit your carbs - but I don’t want to overwhelm you when you’ve just got home. I suspect you’ve been given one ratio for all three meals, but often people need different ratios so don’t worry if it doesn’t seem to work so well. Just keep notes and speak to your team.

One thing I will say though is keep hypo treatments around the house and always take them with you when you go out. For exercise, take the glucose and longer-acting snacks too.


----------



## Mr Dog (Jan 9, 2022)

Thankyou!   I have just been thinking about leaving snacks etc about especially in the car.     I've not been given any carb ratios just been reading and trying to work things out from the data points on the freestyle libre they gave me. Which I have to say I am unbelievably grateful for.   I've been told to take 6ml Novarapid with meals and 10ml Levemir in a morning.  It's looking like about 60ish grams of carbs have worked for this so 1:10 so far.


----------



## richardmillar11 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi I am almost 42 and was diagnosed on 17th December past as type 1 by my GP.  I attended back in October when he diagnosed me as type 2 with an A1C result of 115 and later told me that my blood sugar that day was 21.6!.  I attended the diabetic nurse 4 weeks later and the A1C had dropped to 85.  The GP wouldn't repeat it again until 3 months have passed which is due now on 19th January, 2021.  I attended the dietician and she suggested it could be type 1 and ordered the test through the Nurse.  The test for the GAD anti bodies was positive and they referred me to the hospital on 22nd December.  I am not on any medication at all and they just want to monitor the situation for now.  The consultant said it looks like its LADA but she cannot say for certain as I show symptoms of both type 1 and 2.  Weight loss associated with type 1 but after about 3 days of changing my diet the symptoms of thirst and running to the toilet were almost gone.  The dry mouth has also now subsided and the sugar results I am getting at home do spike but seem to return to normal range although always high in the morning and at night.  The hospital did another A1C on 22nd December and it had dropped again to 55.  Did they run an anti GAD test in the hospital and did you have many symptoms and weight loss?

It certainly is an awful lot to get your head around and for me now personally I feel completely physically fit and well however my mental state is more difficult to deal with.  The hospital for me were great I felt very reassured and there is lots of help available.  I have found (strange as it may seem) spending time with friends and family is a big big help and actually lowers my blood sugar readings!  It can be hard to talk to friends about it as i find they don't seem to understand it and just how massive the change is on your life.


----------



## Mr Dog (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi Richard, the dry mouth and thirst was relentless wasn't it!  This has also subsided for me after the initial treatment.   It's really reassuring that you say you feel physically fit, brilliant.

Last night I ate 2 salmon steaks, salad and a bagel and took 6ml of Novarapid, couldn't believe that I didn't have an after meal spoke at all (flash tracking on a libre).   I was in range for bedtime for the first time (hadn't been lower that 12 in hospital spiking to about 18 an hour after food).     I set an alarm to scan the libre every 2 hours through the night and was hovering around 8/9.   Then on waking, I saw a slight rise.   Took my Levemir as directed 10ml and 6ml of Novarapid and ate 45g carbs in a bagel, cottage cheese and black coffee, the whoosh up to 21.5 within an hour and a half.   So I took 3ml Novarapid and went for a walk with a pocket full of jellybabies haha.    I then read a bagel is a terrible choice as the carbs are super fast release, in fact the article mentions worse than a donut!

Currently sitting at 12 Blood Glucose and calling the hospital nurse as directed on my discharge notes.    

I'm finding this forum super helpful!


----------



## Mr Dog (Jan 10, 2022)

P S I will ask about eh GAD test


----------



## Mr Dog (Jan 10, 2022)

And yes I lost about 5kg


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 10, 2022)

Mr Dog said:


> Hi Richard, the dry mouth and thirst was relentless wasn't it!  This has also subsided for me after the initial treatment.   It's really reassuring that you say you feel physically fit, brilliant.
> 
> Last night I ate 2 salmon steaks, salad and a bagel and took 6ml of Novarapid, couldn't believe that I didn't have an after meal spoke at all (flash tracking on a libre).   I was in range for bedtime for the first time (hadn't been lower that 12 in hospital spiking to about 18 an hour after food).     I set an alarm to scan the libre every 2 hours through the night and was hovering around 8/9.   Then on waking, I saw a slight rise.   Took my Levemir as directed 10ml and 6ml of Novarapid and ate 45g carbs in a bagel, cottage cheese and black coffee, the whoosh up to 21.5 within an hour and a half.   So I took 3ml Novarapid and went for a walk with a pocket full of jellybabies haha.    I then read a bagel is a terrible choice as the carbs are super fast release, in fact the article mentions worse than a donut!
> 
> ...


Bagels are a whopping amount of carbs. Crumpets are also pretty high considering they are all air.
You do sound to be getting to grips with things, you will probably end up with a list of OK, not so good, not worth it for foods.


----------



## Inka (Jan 10, 2022)

@Mr Dog Just to be pedantic, insulin is measured in units not mls. A unit is a tiny, tiny amount. 

There’s nothing wrong with bagels. What you’ll find gradually as you become more experienced is that you’ll be able to move the time you inject further in advance of your meal in order to reduce the spike. As an example, I have to bolus 30mins in advance of breakfast as that’s my most insulin resistant time.

Type 1 is largely about appropriate use of insulin rather than limiting carbs. The saying is that it’s a marathon not a sprint, so take things slowly and be patient. It takes months to get a handle on things and, even for those who’ve had Type 1 for decades, perfection is impossible. Remembering that can help hugely.


----------



## richardmillar11 (Jan 10, 2022)

Yes dry mouth - not nice company!!!  Did you have your symptoms for long?  I had started to notice after the last lock down I started wearing clothes that I didn't have on for a while were looser but thought great.  Fast forward to September past and clothes that were tight on me were much looser.  Noticed it all off legs and lower body.  So went to the Dr and he said at that stage I was spot on for my height and was a healthy weight.  He rang me two days later to tell me I was type 2 and I had a complete melt down and changed my diet that day.  Over the course of the following week I lost about 12 pounds and weight remained stable for about 5/6 weeks when he told me I was type 1 and I lost about another 1/2 stone.  I think it was stress and worry.  I should not have been surprised at the type 2 diagnoses as the previous year they told me I was pre-diabetic with an A1C of 43 which dropped to 42 this time last year and so I put it out of my head and started eating again.  

Sounds like you have had a much more stressful time with being in hospital and starting medication but it really sounds like you have got to grips with it already and are managing.  I think going forward it will all be about being organised and eliminating stress in our lives.  Like you I now eat a lot of salmon.  I don't find my spikes are as high after dinner with a change in diet and if I go for a walk I can bring sugar levels down to 5 ish but they then rise again at bed time and are high in the morning.  

Glad to be in touch and know that there is someone else in the same boat as myself!


----------



## richardmillar11 (Jan 10, 2022)

PS you are doing the right thing by contacting the hospital.  The advice given to me by the hospital was to contact them if I notice that levels are above 10 and remain there and don't come down.


----------



## Mr Dog (Jan 10, 2022)

Inka said:


> @Mr Dog Just to be pedantic, insulin is measured in units not mls. A unit is a tiny, tiny amount.
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with bagels. What you’ll find gradually as you become more experienced is that you’ll be able to move the time you inject further in advance of your meal in order to reduce the spike. As an example, I have to bolus 30mins in advance of breakfast as that’s my most insulin resistant time.
> 
> Type 1 is largely about appropriate use of insulin rather than limiting carbs. The saying is that it’s a marathon not a sprint, so take things slowly and be patient. It takes months to get a handle on things and, even for those who’ve had Type 1 for decades, perfection is impossible. Remembering that can help hugely.


Thanks for pointing it out!  Units that is, I did wonder.  The nurse just said similar actually about timing


----------



## Mr Dog (Jan 10, 2022)

richardmillar11 said:


> Yes dry mouth - not nice company!!!  Did you have your symptoms for long?  I had started to notice after the last lock down I started wearing clothes that I didn't have on for a while were looser but thought great.  Fast forward to September past and clothes that were tight on me were much looser.  Noticed it all off legs and lower body.  So went to the Dr and he said at that stage I was spot on for my height and was a healthy weight.  He rang me two days later to tell me I was type 2 and I had a complete melt down and changed my diet that day.  Over the course of the following week I lost about 12 pounds and weight remained stable for about 5/6 weeks when he told me I was type 1 and I lost about another 1/2 stone.  I think it was stress and worry.  I should not have been surprised at the type 2 diagnoses as the previous year they told me I was pre-diabetic with an A1C of 43 which dropped to 42 this time last year and so I put it out of my head and started eating again.
> 
> Sounds like you have had a much more stressful time with being in hospital and starting medication but it really sounds like you have got to grips with it already and are managing.  I think going forward it will all be about being organised and eliminating stress in our lives.  Like you I now eat a lot of salmon.  I don't find my spikes are as high after dinner with a change in diet and if I go for a walk I can bring sugar levels down to 5 ish but they then rise again at bed time and are high in the morning.
> 
> Glad to be in touch and know that there is someone else in the same boat as myself!


Yes good to be in touch,  all your symptoms do sound very familiar, especially fitting into old t-shirts!   Although my significant weight loss was quid rapid, let's say between 2 to 4 weeks thinking about it.  Stress as well definitely contributes to weight loss!   Dry mouth and thirst was only for about a week previous to going to A&E.

So did your type 2 initial diagnosis switch to type 1 in the end?


----------



## richardmillar11 (Jan 10, 2022)

Mr Dog said:


> Yes good to be in touch,  all your symptoms do sound very familiar, especially fitting into old t-shirts!   Although my significant weight loss was quid rapid, let's say between 2 to 4 weeks thinking about it.  Stress as well definitely contributes to weight loss!   Dry mouth and thirst was only for about a week previous to going to A&E.
> 
> So did your type 2 initial diagnosis switch to type 1 in the end?


Well we have to wait and see.  The GP switched the diagnosis from type 1 to 2 but the hospital said they don't know we just have to wait and see how it pans out and they will review me in 3 months time.


----------



## pondita (Jan 11, 2022)

Mr Dog said:


> Hi Richard, the dry mouth and thirst was relentless wasn't it!  This has also subsided for me after the initial treatment.   It's really reassuring that you say you feel physically fit, brilliant.
> 
> Last night I ate 2 salmon steaks, salad and a bagel and took 6ml of Novarapid, couldn't believe that I didn't have an after meal spoke at all (flash tracking on a libre).   I was in range for bedtime for the first time (hadn't been lower that 12 in hospital spiking to about 18 an hour after food).     I set an alarm to scan the libre every 2 hours through the night and was hovering around 8/9.   Then on waking, I saw a slight rise.   Took my Levemir as directed 10ml and 6ml of Novarapid and ate 45g carbs in a bagel, cottage cheese and black coffee, the whoosh up to 21.5 within an hour and a half.   So I took 3ml Novarapid and went for a walk with a pocket full of jellybabies haha.    I then read a bagel is a terrible choice as the carbs are super fast release, in fact the article mentions worse than a donut!
> 
> ...


HI Mr. Dog. Welcome to our group!      I developed diabetes during 2020, and went into the hospital in DKA in November.  All my autoimmune antibodies were through the roof, and I was diagnosed with LADA.  I've been on insulin ever since.  There is a lot to learn, but your obvious commitment to learning and maintaining vigilance will make your life so much better.  Yes, that dry mouth was the most persistently WORST of all my symptoms I had before my diagnosis.  Ugh.  Also, yes, what others say about bagels; I haven't had one since my diagnosis, and I love bagels.  Maybe someday?     About your having a rise in the morning upon waking. I take Lantus as my basal insulin, and I've found that as it gets closer to being due, any food I've eat requires more insulin: carb.  About exercising, I've always been VERY active.  I tried different ways to handle my blood glucose during exercise.  But the way I've settled, which works best for me, is to have a normal blood glucose to start the exercise, ie, take appropriate insulin per carbs for your pre exercise meal (note: have to time insulin and exercise, but that's something you'll learn). I have more energy when my glucose starts out normal.  Then I take organic juices (James White has been my fav, and I can order directly from the company.  Carrot and beetroot are my favourites) with me, and test my Libre (yes, I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Libre) often, and drink the juice as needed.  I've found the juice has a high glycemic index, so onsets quickly, but doesn't stick around like a starch would.   And it's so good for you !!  And, "Think Like a Pancreas", great book. Reading it was a big turning point for me, taught me a lot.  All the best.  This forum has been very helpful for me.


----------



## Mr Dog (Jan 13, 2022)

pondita said:


> HI Mr. Dog. Welcome to our group!      I developed diabetes during 2020, and went into the hospital in DKA in November.  All my autoimmune antibodies were through the roof, and I was diagnosed with LADA.  I've been on insulin ever since.  There is a lot to learn, but your obvious commitment to learning and maintaining vigilance will make your life so much better.  Yes, that dry mouth was the most persistently WORST of all my symptoms I had before my diagnosis.  Ugh.  Also, yes, what others say about bagels; I haven't had one since my diagnosis, and I love bagels.  Maybe someday?     About your having a rise in the morning upon waking. I take Lantus as my basal insulin, and I've found that as it gets closer to being due, any food I've eat requires more insulin: carb.  About exercising, I've always been VERY active.  I tried different ways to handle my blood glucose during exercise.  But the way I've settled, which works best for me, is to have a normal blood glucose to start the exercise, ie, take appropriate insulin per carbs for your pre exercise meal (note: have to time insulin and exercise, but that's something you'll learn). I have more energy when my glucose starts out normal.  Then I take organic juices (James White has been my fav, and I can order directly from the company.  Carrot and beetroot are my favourites) with me, and test my Libre (yes, I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Libre) often, and drink the juice as needed.  I've found the juice has a high glycemic index, so onsets quickly, but doesn't stick around like a starch would.   And it's so good for you !!  And, "Think Like a Pancreas", great book. Reading it was a big turning point for me, taught me a lot.  All the best.  This forum has been very helpful for me.



Hi Pondita sorry I didn't reply sooner!   Sounds similar to my case I was at 25+ mmol and 3.0 keytones with ketoacidosis when I went to A&E last week.    Yes lots to learn I have been reading non stop!   I will order the book!   Think like a Pancreas I like it!

I love the libre it is saving my mental health tbh.   Digital scales too.     I have been attacking this like a mad monitoring scientist and got a few results, I have managed to flatten the curve on my morning high from 18mmol to 15mmol the last 2 days by adding tbsps of peanut butter to my oats and taking the fast insulin 30 mins before eating I upped that today to 2tbsp and will try adding protein powder tomorrow.      Although.... I have had afternoon lows now and hypos 3.1 mmol at exactly 3 oclock two days in a row.   Treat with 15g skittles (13g sugars) followed by 2 oatcakes 12g slow carbs.   Brought me up 4mmol to sit around 6/7.

 After the first day I repeated exactly the same lunch and walk (like software testing you discover the error then try replicate it before altering a variable to ameliorate it), so today I will either drop my lunch insulin by 2 units or alter the carbs from 30 to 40/50g and repeat the same walk at the same time to the same place and see what happens.

I found some good articles on research into stem cells replacing beta cells in the Pancreas this morning as an aside.

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/11/27/health/diabetes-cure-stem-cells.html






						A new therapy for treating Type 1 diabetes
					

Promising early results show that longstanding Harvard Stem Cell Institute (HSCI) research may have paved the way for a breakthrough treatment of Type 1 diabetes. Utilizing research from the Melton Lab, Vertex Pharmaceuticals has developed VX-880, an investigational stem cell-derived, fully...




					hsci.harvard.edu
				












						Research advances one step closer to stem cell therapy for type 1 diabetes: Research shows how to optimize the production of insulin-producing cells from stem cells
					

Scientists are developing a promising approach for treating type 1 diabetes by using stem cells to create insulin-producing cells (called beta cells) that could replace nonfunctional pancreatic cells.



					www.sciencedaily.com


----------



## Mr Dog (Jan 13, 2022)

I was going to ask, as I'm not all that familiar with using forums, is there an app for this or would you just generally log into the website as a favourite?


----------



## Inka (Jan 13, 2022)

Just the website @Mr Dog  no app.

I admire you scientific approach and focus However, you’ll soon find that sometimes things go wrong for absolutely no reason. We’re organic bodies not machines - hence the difficulties of control. Control isn’t a problem you solve and then forget about, it’s an ongoing daily (or hourly!) process. Things change; they change again; then they change back to where they were in the first place. They do that repeatedly and often randomly. There are at least 42 things that affect our blood sugar. Perfection is impossible and it’s not something to aim for as it will mess with your head over time.

I’d also add that as you’re in the honeymoon period, you’ll probably still be making a little insulin of your own. This insulin tends to appear randomly, and often too late and too much. So, a certain level of spike after eating is usual at this stage. Your own insulin may well bring that down a few hours later (too much insulin, too late), thus you risk hypos if you try to beat down the spike too fiercely with injected insulin. That’s why early in diagnosis people are advised to be back in range by the next meal not worry too much about reasonable spikes. The biggest concern early on is hypos, and they can be _fierce_, so avoiding them as much as possible should be a priority.


----------



## Mr Dog (Jan 13, 2022)

Inka said:


> Just the website @Mr Dog  no app.
> 
> I admire you scientific approach and focus However, you’ll soon find that sometimes things go wrong for absolutely no reason. We’re organic bodies not machines - hence the difficulties of control. Control isn’t a problem you solve and then forget about, it’s an ongoing daily (or hourly!) process. Things change; they change again; then they change back to where they were in the first place. They do that repeatedly and often randomly. There are at least 42 things that affect our blood sugar. Perfection is impossible and it’s not something to aim for as it will mess with your head over time.
> 
> I’d also add that as you’re in the honeymoon period, you’ll probably still be making a little insulin of your own. This insulin tends to appear randomly, and often too late and too much. So, a certain level of spike after eating is usual at this stage. Your own insulin may well bring that down a few hours later (too much insulin, too late), thus you risk hypos if you try to beat down the spike too fiercely with injected insulin. That’s why early in diagnosis people are advised to be back in range by the next meal not worry too much about reasonable spikes. The biggest concern early on is hypos, and they can be _fierce_, so avoiding them as much as possible should be a priority.



Good insights thanks, I think if I can learn to control as much as I can and avoid what is going to definitely spike and drop levels it's a safety net for when other variants you mentioned kick in.   There's always going to be a reason for whatever is going wrong none of it will be random, although sure, I wouldn't necessarily know why or what has caused the fluctuations.   I'll need to read more on the 42 other reasons!   Just got a Fitbit for more biofeedback and the latest update allows you to log blood sugar alongside the food, heart rate, temp, blood oxygen all all that stuff.

The honeymoon period you mention is a very good point, I wonder how much if any my Pancreas is still producing.

Good to get some perspective from someone with experience cheers.


----------



## stephknits (Jan 13, 2022)

Hey, here are the 42 things


----------



## Mr Dog (Jan 13, 2022)

This is great thanks!!!


----------



## pondita (Jan 14, 2022)

Inka said:


> Just the website @Mr Dog  no app.
> 
> I admire you scientific approach and focus However, you’ll soon find that sometimes things go wrong for absolutely no reason. We’re organic bodies not machines - hence the difficulties of control. Control isn’t a problem you solve and then forget about, it’s an ongoing daily (or hourly!) process. Things change; they change again; then they change back to where they were in the first place. They do that repeatedly and often randomly. There are at least 42 things that affect our blood sugar. Perfection is impossible and it’s not something to aim for as it will mess with your head over time.
> 
> I’d also add that as you’re in the honeymoon period, you’ll probably still be making a little insulin of your own. This insulin tends to appear randomly, and often too late and too much. So, a certain level of spike after eating is usual at this stage. Your own insulin may well bring that down a few hours later (too much insulin, too late), thus you risk hypos if you try to beat down the spike too fiercely with injected insulin. That’s why early in diagnosis people are advised to be back in range by the next meal not worry too much about reasonable spikes. The biggest concern early on is hypos, and they can be _fierce_, so avoiding them as much as possible should be a priority.


I so agree with you, Inka !   It's all an ongoing daily, or hourly, process.  I've begun to think of my diabetes as spoiled and narcissistic, like the diabetes is always saying, "me, me, me".  LOL   I can't go too long without thinking about it, or it'll jump up and get my attention.  LOL It is what it is, and I'm happy my pancreas functioned automatically for 60 years.  And I'm so happy that modern medicine has the tools we need to manage diabetes, and to live a good life.


----------



## Mr Dog (Jan 14, 2022)

Yep I agree I'll be monitoring this forever now!  the tech is incredible and it looks like more advances to come.   The flash monitoring makes this constant checking no bother and I read about Dexcom which has continuous glucose monitoring which I am thinking could be very useful to have for a big trip like a month away to monitor all the changes due to time difference, temperatures etc in (almost) realtime.    Fantastic.


----------



## helli (Jan 14, 2022)

Mr Dog said:


> Yep I agree I'll be monitoring this forever now!  the tech is incredible and it looks like more advances to come.   The flash monitoring makes this constant checking no bother and I read about Dexcom which has continuous glucose monitoring which I am thinking could be very useful to have for a big trip like a month away to monitor all the changes due to time difference, temperatures etc in (almost) realtime.    Fantastic.


If you are techy minded and have an Android phone*, you can convert a Libre 2 to a CGM for no additional cost using unofficial apps such as Diabox or xDrip.
I have been using xDrip for a few years and happy to glance at my phone (I have my BG on my lock screen) throughout the day and now find scanning tedious.
The added advantage of these apps is that you can calibrate the Libre readings with finger pricks making them more reliable.


* I believe there may be Apple alternatives but I am an Android user so not familiar with iOS options.


----------



## Mr Dog (Jan 14, 2022)

Booooooom that's awesome, all over that now thankyou!!!! I do have Android and I have been checking delays with NFC logged sugars on the Glucoman app.


----------



## helli (Jan 14, 2022)

Mr Dog said:


> Booooooom that's awesome, all over that now thankyou!!!! I do have Android and I have been checking delays with NFC logged sugars on the Glucoman app.


The best source of xDrip information is their Facebook group. You cannot download it from the Google Play store but there is a github link on the facebook group along with some documents.


----------



## Mr Dog (Jan 14, 2022)

I just read, I think I'll wait until I have a backup sensor incase it goes Pete Tong









						How to setup FreeStyle Libre 2 and OOP2 to use a native Bluetooth connection in xDrip+
					

A method of connecting a FSL2 sensor via native BT using xDrip+ and OOP2 to provide a minimal CGM system without the need for 3rd party NFC.




					www.minimallooper.com


----------



## Inka (Jan 14, 2022)

@helli I know you’ve mentioned this before and it does fascinate me, but how techy-minded would one have to be to set it up? I’m not sure whether I’d count myself as techy-minded or not! Is it possible to kind of give an example of a level of techyness? Or does the fact I’m even asking, disqualify me?


----------



## helli (Jan 14, 2022)

Inka said:


> @helli I know you’ve mentioned this before and it does fascinate me, but how techy-minded would one have to be to set it up? I’m not sure whether I’d count myself as techy-minded or not! Is it possible to kind of give an example of a level of techyness? Or does the fact I’m even asking, disqualify me?


It is one of those things that if it works first time, you just need to be able to download some apps to your phone and follow instructions like which settings to clock from the menus). However, if it doesn't work, there are very very limited instructions how to debug.
Different phones experience different problems and have menus in different places.

Two comments above, Mr Dog has included the instructions to set up Libre 2 as a CGM which will give you an idea of the level of instructions - they are typically written by a software developer as a reminder for themselves when they need to do it on a different phone. If you understand these, you should be ok. If you need them translated into "English" you may struggle.

The xDrip Facebook group is incredibly helpful and includes a couple of guys who I get the impression are involved with the development but they can show their frustrations when people don't apply a little thought.

I am not sure if that answers your question


----------



## Inka (Jan 14, 2022)

It does answer my question @helli - thank you  I’ll use the instructions Mr Dog posted as a test. It might all be moot anyway as I don’t have the most up to date of phones, but I’d still like a look anyway just so I can judge, and so I can consider it when I get a new phone.

Edit - having looked quickly, it seems my phone isn’t up to it anyway. The good news is my brain wasn’t immediately paralysed by techy language so hopefully this is something I can look at when I can afford to upgrade my phone. Thank you again


----------



## pondita (Jan 16, 2022)

helli said:


> If you are techy minded and have an Android phone*, you can convert a Libre 2 to a CGM for no additional cost using unofficial apps such as Diabox or xDrip.
> I have been using xDrip for a few years and happy to glance at my phone (I have my BG on my lock screen) throughout the day and now find scanning tedious.
> The added advantage of these apps is that you can calibrate the Libre readings with finger pricks making them more reliable.
> 
> ...


I know you said you're not an iOS kinda person, but I thought I'd put my question out there to see if anyone on this Forum knows if there is one. I love the idea of it, and would like to have that option, but I have an Apple phone


----------



## helli (Jan 16, 2022)

pondita said:


> I know you said you're not an iOS kinda person, but I thought I'd put my question out there to see if anyone on this Forum knows if there is one. I love the idea of it, and would like to have that option, but I have an Apple phone


There is an xDrip4iOS.
I just see it mentioned in passing but think there was some issue about downloading it to your phone because Apple lock things down more than Android. You could check out the xDrip4iOS Facebook group and see what they have to say.


----------



## pondita (Jan 18, 2022)

helli said:


> There is an xDrip4iOS.
> I just see it mentioned in passing but think there was some issue about downloading it to your phone because Apple lock things down more than Android. You could check out the xDrip4iOS Facebook group and see what they have to say.


I've joined the FB group for xDrip4iOS.  Seems you can't get it from the App Store, but you can download through another user.  The user has to download it, and then gets 100 free downloads to pass on to their "friends".   I've put in a request, now I'll just wait.  Thanks for the tip.  Looks like a great App.


----------

